# Rumour that ivf doesn't usually work 1st time... Is this true?



## Louise1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi there - anyone get pregnant 1st time with ivf?


----------



## Kelly88 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm now having my first cycle so I hope so! Lol 
My cousin has just given birth to twins after her first ivf with both male and female problems so I have hope! Good luck x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I got pregnant first time, I know loads of ladies that did x


----------



## Jen_ (Nov 28, 2012)

I got pregnant first time. Sadly went on to a miscarry at 9 weeks but then had healthy baby from 1st frozen embryo transfer. I did a lot of acupuncture before and during treatment which I believe contributed to the successful outcomes.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's not a rumour, it's true. plain statistics. you only have a percentage chance each cycle, it doesn't 'usually work' at all never mind first time. It CAN though, so think positive, and good luck.


----------



## Louise1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

Really?! That's great! I'm due to start taking the pill next week I kept thinking it's not going to work after all this but what you're saying is quite positive!!!!!


----------



## Louise1234 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh right. That last post about it being true is disappointing. 
Gosh.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Your chances of success depend on so many variables that it's almost impossible to say whether *you* will be successful first time. I was given a 30% success rate (given my age and type of fertility issues) and was successful first time - it definitely can happen. Good luck.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if it always worked first time nobody would be having second, third... seventh goes. 

you can't win if you haven't got a ticket. It's always just a roll of the dice.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Well each round you have statistically the same chance, so if your chances are say 20% then each round be it the first or (I hope not!!!) the 21st the chances each time are 20%.

But..... She who dates wins! And if you don't try at all..... I think it's about giving every try everything you've got, as much as you can physically, emotionally and financially to make it happen. 

Think positive and be kind to yourself 

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.ivfpredict.com/index-1.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cloclo15 (Nov 17, 2011)

It worked first time for me, then failed second time, then worked again the third. We were given fairly high chances of success though compared to average, at least on the first go.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

It depends. We are a statistic for first time success which we are overjoyed about. We went in very positive and got some lucky strong embryos.  Were doing ascupouncture and lots of supplements in build up and throughout.
Statistically some people will be successful first go.
Good luck x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Worked as in 'live birth' or 'pregnancy'?
I only had one round of IVF and got pregnant twice: fresh transfer (OHSS and mc) and FET six months later (my amazing son!!).
Due to OHSS I will never do IVF again.
Why do you ask?x

Just did that test and came up as 39.7% chance of live birth!
However I found it extremely strange that they don't ask for sperm donor's age- seeing as mc rates are 30% higher if pregnant by a man over 35...


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

goldbunny said:


> if it always worked first time nobody would be having second, third... seventh goes.
> 
> you can't win if you haven't got a ticket. It's always just a roll of the dice.


I agree Goldbunny........there is no rhyme or reason in this crazy game of reproduction. All we can do is hope and pray and try to remain as sane as possible 

Our clinic told us that "bad luck" explains most failed 1st attempts but many ladies I chatted to had a positive result first time and went on to have happy healthy babies.

Good luck ladies
Clare xx


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Perhaps the theory is during the first try they are still learning about how you will respond to meds and what level suits you?? Mine didn't work, but they say statistically my odds are the same- around 34% ( Ps that online ivf calculator is evil it gave me 9% odds!! Then again it had no option for ds)


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

I am a little ray of hope for you first timers...

- our first ever ICSI worked first time, using super sad frozen sperm that had been stored Fromm  when my husband was as his very sickest eith cancer. The whole cycle didn't go very well, just 7 eggs, 3 fertilised, and we ended up with a 2 day transfer. Then I got OHSS. Far from ideal, but thst little 2 day embryo is now a boisterous 2.5 yr old who rocks my world.
- we then gave it one more go... And struck gold a second time too. I am now 16wks.

IVF DOES work first time, fingers crossed this is your turn too. GOOD LUCK! Xx


----------



## chugabur1972 (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations Mrs_F, it's so lovely to hear happy, positive stories like this.

Good luck with your second pregnancy  

Never say never ladies


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just want to give you a bit of hope to try and balance the negative comments.  My first ivf worked I now have a daughter who is 2 in may,  my auntie also has an 11 year old from her first ivf.  Other people's ivf doesn't mean yours won't work. You need to be positive hun x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally I don't agree with statistics and what your percentage of success is despite looking at the data. We were initially told that our chances of success were 10% which was very upsetting at the time. But when I reflected on it and considered that there are so many variables to it and we are all individual, it really comes down to either it will work or it wont, so the odds really are 50/50.
To answer your question, it can work first time and does for some people. We had 2 attempts, both worked (but sadly m/c first baby) so my 10% chance worked out pretty good really!!

Good luck to you xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My first cycle worked and I have two work colleagues whose worked first time to.  I was told that you normally have a 1 in 3 chance, so yes it seems that more would fail then succeed.

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

its not being negative to say it has only a small chance of working first time - the HFEA website says about a 25% success rate for ivf per cycle - it's just fact.

if you want to believe that the odds aren't everything, check out my profile, since my baby statistically ought not to be here... but he is   

however i have seen so many people be heartbroken because they got themselves so convinced it had to work that they just fell apart when it didn't. it's safer to understand the odds but believe in miracles. i did.


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

My 1st IVF just failed. Felt devasted. Not sure what next step to take. Now looking for second opinion at another clinic or another protocol to do stimming. Thanks for the info Goldbunny. It is always good to hear positive news. I don't believe in the stats. Thousands of women who have persisted, have disproved the odds stacked against them.


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

goldbunny said:


> http://www.ivfpredict.com/index-1.html
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Wish I hadn't done this, came out at 15%!

I got pregnant on my first IVF but miscarried.


----------



## jules418 (Jul 17, 2014)

this is a how long is a piece of string question. 
What works for one doesn't work for another. 

Be like saying the 1st time you have intercourse you wont get pregnant but how wrong is that for many teenage moms. 

Every one is different and I know ladies who have had success on 1st and 2nd goes and other that are still waiting after numerous failed cycles but for lots of different reasons. 

the key thing is not to google too much there is far too much conflicting information out there. Believe in the process and feel positive. If it doesn't happen that doesn't mean that cycle number 2 3 4 5 etc won't work.

Who knows what the future holds if we were all the same we wouldn't need IVF in 1st place. 

Stay positive.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Flips said:


> goldbunny said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ivfpredict.com/index-1.html
> ...


flips what are you comparing it to?

" For most couples trying to conceive, the odds that a woman will become pregnant in any particular month are about 15% to 25%." from http://www.webmd.boots.com/pregnancy/guide/getting-started-on-getting-pregnant

15% isn't that bad compared to natural conception.. 
/links


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

goldbunny said:


> Flips said:
> 
> 
> > goldbunny said:
> ...


I'm comparing it to the success rates quoted by my clinic.


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't go with that flips, go with the success rate your clinic gives you. They know all your history, quality of eggs etc. That online thing is far too general to be accurate.

Don't loose hope, it will happen. Just because it's not worked 1st time doesn't mean it won't.

Good luck x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It's just about getting the right embryo. My friend is pregnant 1st time and has lots of issues. She is currently 20 weeks pregnant. 

I on the other hand have had 4 failed transfers (no known issues) x


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

My first round was a bfp but ended in miscarriage, my second was a bfn; awaiting review appt for round 3.
My friend is currently 25weeks pregnant from her second round, another had triplets on her first, and another had her little boy on her 4th so there are no guarantees as to when it will happen. You just need to remain positive that it will work.


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Josie, I'm more inclined to go with my clinic's stats, it's just a bit depressing to see stats like that!


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Same flips, I got 9%! Made my heart sink but my clinic gave me 34% for my next go ! Hope that calculator doesn't put too many people off even trying!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

A calculator can't tell you what your chances of success are. 

It is different for everyone depending on lots of things x


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

You  are talking about the first time... And what to do if it is the fourth time it did not work for me? I have PCOS and did 4 routes in Spain. I am not sure now if it will ever work for me. Can you give me some piece of advise? Should I  keep on trying with IVF? Or may be it is time to consider surrogacy... I heard that more than 3 failed IVF is an indication for the surrogacy. I am just so frustrated


----------



## dreamgreen (May 10, 2013)

Keep the faith , I have my twins from my first ever attempt !


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

The calculator is a very crude tool, but the basic principles are right.

I came out with 16% chance of success (I have tubal infertility), but if I put unexplained (ie if I hadn't known my surgery had left me infertile or had not been investigated, it was in the 30%s)

It also gave me a slightly lower chance with DE than OE due to my age, but had no capacity to factor in my individual circumstances ie stimulation triggering hydrosalpinx.

It was also not able to differentiate between damaged tubes in situ (bad) and tubes removed (good).

Statistically many more ladies do not end up with a live birth after their first attempt than do, but on the other hand any chance is better than no chance if you cannot conceive naturally.

The chances do tend to go down for each cycle a person goes through, unfortunately it is not the same percent chance each time. For example somebody on their 7th cycle with no luck is likely to have more complex issues or be using poor quality eggs/sperm.

Shame any of us have to go through this  .

B xxx


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

My girl is from first ever attempt. But we had Only male factor and ICSI


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, dreamgreen, for your support. Congrats on the birth of your kids!   It really cheers me up when I see posts from people who succeeded  It makes me feel stronger and look positive into future. I hope some day I will be able to share my successful story too. But if it happens, or better to say when it happens, this rumour about the very first attempt failed will  unfortunately work


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Booooo, I don't like that chart! Says 30% but looking at Dogus Success rates it says nearer 70%!  First time for me and starting medication soon!


----------



## cfb107 (Jan 24, 2012)

I read somewhere that your first and second cycle are more likely to be successful. Your third cycle has a slightly lower chance of working. After that the chance of success drops further. The theory behind this is that with each subsequent  unsuccessful cycle, you become more likely to have other complicating issues. So according  to this theory OP, you have every reason to be optimistic for success first or second time  we had success first time and he is now 18 months, a friend also had success first time and he is 15 months old now. Good luck! Xxx


----------

